# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Babybotten zijn elastisch, voor breken is geweld nodig' - Zibb.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Babybotten zijn elastisch, voor breken is geweld nodig&#39;*
*Zibb.nl -** 50 minuten geleden*
RIJSWIJK - Ruud Geesink, hoogleraar orthopedie en voorzitter van de Nederlandse Orthopaedische Vereniging (NOV), stelt dat er echt geweld moet worden toegepast, wil een baby een bot breken. Het komt voor *...* 
Babybotten zijn elastisch, voor breken is geweld nodig Brabants Dagblad
Je kunt een armpje ver buigen voor het breekt Eindhovens Dagblad
*alle 6 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

